# Got board decided to learn a new craft lol



## Dewfus (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Cola-Coca (Feb 18, 2020)

Cool, how'd you do it?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2020)

Is that done with a dremel or engraver? Cool poison bottle now!


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 19, 2020)

Cola-Coca said:


> Cool, how'd you do it?


Ty with an engraver


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 19, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Is that done with a dremel or engraver? Cool poison bottle now!


Thanks it's fun I love to draw so I figured I got some bottles that I know arnt worth anything and I need room for more  lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 19, 2020)

Slick modification.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 19, 2020)

I don't know is you saw my sliced and tumbled coke bottle. So here it is all 13 slices reassembled


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sorry i lied it is 10 pieces.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 19, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I don't know is you saw my sliced and tumbled coke bottle. So here it is all 13 slices reassembled View attachment 202716


I'm speechless man its amazing I'm at aw my friend you do this? I need something like this In my life fle real where do I get it done a.d so you know a repair guy for bottles I'm interested in price of having a 1920s coke bottle repaired and an orange crush I have so many questions .lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words dewfus. It is like a 3d jigsaw puzzle.  Only 10 pieces but to tell what side of each piece goes down and it is  also easy to mix the top pieces with the bottom ones. It is not as easy as it seams to put back together once the pieces are all jumbled up.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 19, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Thanks for the kind words dewfus. It is like a 3d jigsaw puzzle.  Only 10 pieces but to tell what side of each piece goes down and it is  also easy to mix the top pieces with the bottom ones. It is not as easy as it seams to put back together once the pieces are all jumbled up.


You do.it i.wanna learn lol is it like just stacked or some how stuck together with an adhesive or glue ?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sliced and stacked. You could glue it but i find the puzzle theme more to my liking personally.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 19, 2020)

All the pieces were tumbled in sand and gravel for i believe a week. Has the look of sea glass.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 19, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> All the pieces were tumbled in sand and gravel for i believe a week. Has the look of sea glass.


Well it's insane


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 19, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> All the pieces were tumbled in sand and gravel for i believe a week. Has the look of sea glass.


Well it's a work of art


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks dewfus.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 21, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Is that done with a dremel or engraver? Cool poison bottle now!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 21, 2020)

Ty- is this the bottle you want to repair?


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 21, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Ty- is this the bottle you want to repair?


Yeah lol she to gar gone hahahh?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 21, 2020)

How can i fix it if all the pieces are not there? That is a tough one. I think they call that a heart breaker. Maybe you can find a whole one. Keep this one as is. It is too much work for a ten dollar bottle. Thats just my opinion. Sorry Ty.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 21, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> How can i fix it if all the pieces are not there? That is a tough one. I think they call that a heart breaker. Maybe you can find a whole one. Keep this one as is. It is too much work for a ten dollar bottle. Thats just my opinion. Sorry Ty.


Lol I figured lmao it's all good lol yeah my heart was broke


----------

